# Domane Fit?



## UpHillCrawler

I'm just under 5'11" and was thinking about a 58 Domane. Does that sound about right?

Thanks!


----------



## bootsie_cat

What is saddle height?


----------



## brianb21

I am 5'11 and a half and I ride a 58. You really should ride a 56 and a 58 to decide. Great bikes and I hope you enjoy whatever one you get.


----------



## lwrncc

From your height alone I'd go for 56.

Can't really tell much more. Don't know your age/flexibility/fitness/inseam/ etc.

What is your current bike size if you have one? If you do, compare the stack & reach measurements, that's the best way.

Otherwise, best to try a 56 and a 58 in store on a trainer or short test ride.


----------



## Adrianinkc

56cm always better to go smaller than bigger.


----------



## wthensler

I'm 5-11 and the 58cm is the right size. Just under 34 inseam.


----------



## PlatyPius

UpHillCrawler said:


> I'm just under 5'11" and was thinking about a 58 Domane. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm male and human. What size of clothing should I wear?


----------



## robdamanii

PlatyPius said:


> I'm male and human. What size of clothing should I wear?


XXS women's pencil jeans.


----------



## love4himies

robdamanii said:


> XXS women's pencil jeans.



And we need pics after the zipper is zipped.


----------



## PlatyPius

love4himies said:


> And we need pics after the zipper is zipped.


That will only be possible if worn as a condom...


----------



## UpHillCrawler

For everyone that replied before the thread was derailed, thanks!

As I mentioned before I'm just under 5'11" with a 32" inseam so I have a longer torso than average and the 58 seemed just about right. The Domanes are just coming into the LBS where I live so I haven't been able to ride a 56 so I was curious about the fit for people that have actually ridden / bought one.

That being said I was able to take a 58 Domane 6.2 out for a reasonable test ride (20 minutes) over some really bad road and it felt great.


----------



## wthensler

Ride both. I think the Treks run a bit small. I thought the 58 with a 100mm stem was the best fit for me. In my case I believe I'm between sizes, so probably either could fit, and I prefer larger. I also have a Giant Defy M/L, which is closer to the 58.....


----------



## bootsie_cat

I just posted a 56 Domane frameset on the classifieds if this is of interest?


----------



## UpHillCrawler

Thanks but after another visit to my local Trek dealer I'm pretty sure the 58 is the way to go. Plus I'm looking at a 5.2 or maybe a 6.2 and with my club discount I can get the 5.2 for a little less than your frame / fork.

Curious as to why your selling it so quickly, the Madone has only been in the shops around here for a couple of weeks.

Also, you should add pictures to your ad!!!


----------



## Maxpilot

I'm 6-1 and just got measured by my LBS and ordered a 56cm 5.2. I sat on a 56cm 2.0 and I liked the fit. My LBS had me sit on the bike and he measured the angles of my arms and legs and back and said a 56cm would be what I should order. My current bike is a 58 Specialized and I thought it was too big... too stretched out for me. The new 56cm will have lower handle bar height that I will have to get adjusted to.


----------



## Srode

I'm 6'1" 34 inseam and went with a 58. The seat cap had to be the 4mm shorter version than standard to get the saddle height right, and the stem 10mm shorter than stock which made it perfect. The 56 was a decent fit but had more pressure on my hands and my knees were in front of the pedal axis which wasn't a desireable fit. It was a tough choice between the two but after riding the bike now for a couple months for a total of 1500 miles it is realy very comfy. Seems if you go with a 58 the top cap will probably be too long for you as well based on my experience, but easily fixed.


----------



## Srode

I'm 6'1" 34 inseam and went with a 58. The seat cap had to be the 4mm shorter version than standard to get the saddle height right, and the stem 10mm shorter than stock which made it perfect. The 56 was a decent fit but had more pressure on my hands and my knees were in front of the pedal axis which wasn't a desireable fit. It was a tough choice between the two but after riding the bike now for a couple months for a total of 1500 miles it is realy very comfy. Seems if you go with a 58 the top cap will probably be too long for you as well based on my experience, but easily fixed.


----------



## Maxpilot

Srode said:


> I'm 6'1" 34 inseam and went with a 58. The seat cap had to be the 4mm shorter version than standard to get the saddle height right, and the stem 10mm shorter than stock which made it perfect. The 56 was a decent fit but had more pressure on my hands and my knees were in front of the pedal axis which wasn't a desireable fit. It was a tough choice between the two but after riding the bike now for a couple months for a total of 1500 miles it is realy very comfy. Seems if you go with a 58 the top cap will probably be too long for you as well based on my experience, but easily fixed.


Thanks for your info. I left it up to my LBS to measure me correctly. I am getting the pro fit as part of the deal, so if he can't fit me correctly I will have them order the 58.

BTW, you are my exact height and leg dimensions, so I hope my LBS didn't screw up the measurements.


----------



## Srode

Maxpilot said:


> Thanks for your info. I left it up to my LBS to measure me correctly. I am getting the pro fit as part of the deal, so if he can't fit me correctly I will have them order the 58.
> 
> BTW, you are my exact height and leg dimensions, so I hope my LBS didn't screw up the measurements.


The 56 will probably fit you fine, it will just be a little more aggressive posture than the 58. Even with the same inseam, the length of parts of the legs will determine the KOP somewhat - and you can always move the seat back some too. I wanted a bit more upright position for endurance riding.


----------



## NealH

I'm 6'1" and the 60 is the right size for me...on the Domane. On the Spec Roubaix, 58 is the perfect size (I have the Roubaix and Tarmac and both are 58 and fit like a glove). 

I think 58 should be the right size for you. A 56 sounds borderline small. But its always best to get fit. Always.


----------



## Maxpilot

Srode said:


> The 56 will probably fit you fine, it will just be a little more aggressive posture than the 58. Even with the same inseam, the length of parts of the legs will determine the KOP somewhat - and you can always move the seat back some too. I wanted a bit more upright position for endurance riding.


That's what I want too. More comfortable for the long ride. My current bike is a 58cm Specialized Sequoia which is really relaxed, but I felt too stretched out on it. It seems too big. But, I'm sure Specialized and Trek are a little different so it is hard to compare.


----------



## Srode

Maxpilot said:


> That's what I want too. More comfortable for the long ride. My current bike is a 58cm Specialized Sequoia which is really relaxed, but I felt too stretched out on it. It seems too big. But, I'm sure Specialized and Trek are a little different so it is hard to compare.


I felt too stretched out on the 58 Domane on the hoods at first, that's why I went with a 10 mm shorter stem and it was perfect. Stock on the Domane is 100mm, so the shorter one was 90mm. I was surprised how much difference 10mm made in the comfort of the fit. I took the 58 for an hour ride and a 56 for a 2 hour ride. On the trainer in the LBS they looked at me spinning on both in the drops and on the hoods and recommended the 58 for what I wanted in the bike, not racing but endurance / comfort.


----------



## Maxpilot

Srode said:


> I felt too stretched out on the 58 Domane on the hoods at first, that's why I went with a 10 mm shorter stem and it was perfect. Stock on the Domane is 100mm, so the shorter one was 90mm. I was surprised how much difference 10mm made in the comfort of the fit. I took the 58 for an hour ride and a 56 for a 2 hour ride. On the trainer in the LBS they looked at me spinning on both in the drops and on the hoods and recommended the 58 for what I wanted in the bike, not racing but endurance / comfort.


Well, we'll see. My main purpose in ordering a bike is to get the fit correct. I hope my LBS knows what he is doing. My LBS had me spin on a 56 Domane but only had a 58 Madone. The Madone is different in geometry so I did not feel that was a good example. (Funny how Domane and Madone are anagrams). 

My bike is supposed to come in within the next 2 weeks. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## GR68

I am 180cm (just 6 foot tall), and have a 58cm Madone. Had a 56cm Madone previously but my large feet just touched the front wheel sometimes which created some problems.

Went from a 56cm madone with the H2 fit to a 58cm in a H1 fit. Put the bars at the same height and reach (with a 20cm shorter stem) and the front wheel was clear of my feet!

Just one factor to think of in the fit equation.


----------



## jrob1775

UpHillCrawler said:


> I'm just under 5'11" and was thinking about a 58 Domane. Does that sound about right?
> 
> Thanks!



It amazes me how many people on forums solicit fitting information based on height and inseam from absolute strangers. There are many factors to choosing the correct size bike and many more that influence the perfect fit on that bike. If I were buying a multi-thousand dollar bike I would most definitely seek the advice of a professional fitter with good credentials But hey, what do I know...I just do it for a living!?

J.
Specialized BG FIT Master Technician


----------



## Maxpilot

My 56cm Domane 5.2 came in today. I was fitted this morning. I was only able to get 11 miles on it today, but it feels smooth and responsive. I was a little worried it would be too small, but all the measurements were good and it feels good. One thing I noticed and learned is the carbon fiber frame has a hollow rumble sound compared to aluminum. It definitely absorbs road vibration better. Maybe that's why the sound is different. What I don't feel I now hear. The IsoSpeed decoupler seems to do its job. The whole bike is much more compliant than my old aluminum bike.


----------



## Srode

Maxpilot said:


> My 56cm Domane 5.2 came in today. I was fitted this morning. I was only able to get 11 miles on it today, but it feels smooth and responsive. I was a little worried it would be too small, but all the measurements were good and it feels good. One thing I noticed and learned is the carbon fiber frame has a hollow rumble sound compared to aluminum. It definitely absorbs road vibration better. Maybe that's why the sound is different. What I don't feel I now hear. The IsoSpeed decoupler seems to do its job. The whole bike is much more compliant than my old aluminum bike.


Cool, get some miles on that toy now and post some pictures!


----------



## KLOSHE

Any reports on trek domane sizing? I'm ordering a domane 5.2 and can't decide on 58 or 60cm. I'm 6'0 with a 90cm inseam and a seat height of 81cm on my 60cm trek 5200. At 57, I've developed lower back problems and am looking for a more comfortable ride. I'll fit on a 58cm, but A 60cm might be more comfortable with a longer head tube. I'm in Alaska and can't just go to my local bike shop for a fitting. Thanks


----------



## davidka

Adrianinkc said:


> 56cm always better to go smaller than bigger.


Why? (see his proportions mentioned later in the thread)



UpHillCrawler said:


> As I mentioned before I'm just under 5'11" with a 32" inseam so I have a longer torso than average
> 
> That being said I was able to take a 58 Domane 6.2 out for a reasonable test ride (20 minutes) over some really bad road and it felt great.


You'll be a tricky fit. Assuming you don't have any unusual preferences in fit (some do) you need top tube length to address your torso but you will have a low seat height due to leg length and the Domanes have long head tubes (high stem position). You may want to try a big drop stem (-17*) to arrive at a comfortable seat/handlebar relationship. 



Maxpilot said:


> BTW, you are my exact height and leg dimensions, so I hope my LBS didn't screw up the measurements.


Keep an open dialogue with your fitter. Measurements can't account for your preferences. Did he look at flexibility and range of motion? It's pretty rare to nail a fit in one encounter with a client.


----------



## PlatyPius

davidka said:


> Why? (see his proportions mentioned later in the thread)
> 
> 
> 
> *You'll be a tricky fit.* Assuming you don't have any unusual preferences in fit (some do) you need top tube length to address your torso but you will have a *low seat height due to leg length* and the Domanes have long head tubes (high stem position). You may want to try a big drop stem (-17*) to arrive at a comfortable seat/handlebar relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an open dialogue with your fitter. Measurements can't account for your preferences. Did he look at flexibility and range of motion? It's pretty rare to nail a fit in one encounter with a client.


You're kidding, right? 5'11" with a 32" inseam is about as damn normal as you can be. 34" inseam would be "leggy" and 30" inseam would be stumpy. Me, I'm sub-stumpy - I'm 5'11" with a 29" inseam.


----------



## wthensler

I'm 5-11" with a 34" inseam. I ride a 58cm Domane 6.2 with a 90mm stem. For me, it's super comfortable, and I believe the right fit. I rode the 56 and probably could have made it fit, but I like the tall head tube and more relaxed feel of the 58.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Maxpilot

I'm 6-1 and have a 56 Domane that fits me perfect. I'm not too stretched out. My saddle is full height though. Everything else perfect.


----------



## Jon D

Another datapoint 5'11" 32" in seam. Domane 6.9 56. Fits perfect out of the box std stem etc. only change was seat to my Selle SMP


----------



## davidka

PlatyPius said:


> You're kidding, right? 5'11" with a 32" inseam is about as damn normal as you can be.


No, not kidding. He claims to have a long torso. The Domane has a very tall front end. That + the need for a long TT = tricky.
Maybe he has a small head and short neck? I don't know (neither do you), I only have "5'11" and 32" inseam to go from and his own comments about himself..


----------



## leon_hazenoot

*Did you get the 58 or 60 in the end..?*



KLOSHE said:


> Any reports on trek domane sizing? I'm ordering a domane 5.2 and can't decide on 58 or 60cm. I'm 6'0 with a 90cm inseam and a seat height of 81cm on my 60cm trek 5200. At 57, I've developed lower back problems and am looking for a more comfortable ride. I'll fit on a 58cm, but A 60cm might be more comfortable with a longer head tube. I'm in Alaska and can't just go to my local bike shop for a fitting. Thanks


Hi, you must be an older clone version of myself. I'm 6' too with a 90cm inseam. Pretty difficult body proportions to find a comfortable bike. Last year I had a lower back operation done and am just getting back into riding. Like you I am looking for a more comfortable ride and there is a 58 Trek Domane 5.2 on sale at a online web shop for a very sharp price. I am currently riding on a Cube Ltd Road 60cm frame so I am wondering if teh 58cm Trek can be adjusted to fit my posture. So thanks for letting me know which size you picked.


----------



## PoorInRichfield

Maxpilot said:


> I'm 6-1 and have a 56 Domane that fits me perfect. I'm not too stretched out. My saddle is full height though. Everything else perfect.


I'm also 6'1" tall and have owned a 56 cm Domane 5.2 for a year as of this November. It took me a long time to convince myself that I didn't make a mistake by buying the 56 cm over the 58 cm. 

However, after comparing my old 58 cm Trek to my Domane, I realized that one has to understand what the H1/H2/H3 fit does to the frame. Most Domanes are H2 fit (I think?), which means it promotes a more up-right posture and has a tall headtube. If you're like me, and don't really want to be sitting up-right, you might consider the smaller frame because you won't be able to get your stem low enough otherwise.


As far as I know, only the Koppenberg Edition Frameset is an H1 fit Domane, and unless you're sponsored or have a money tree, it's not likely an option for anyone  If money were no object, I'd likely ride that frame in a 58 cm </end dream sequence>.












I posted some comparison pictures between my 56 cm Domane and 58 cm Trek 5200 to show how radically different the headtube height is:


Size on Domane


Long-story-short, I'm glad I got the 56 cm Domane given they come with the H2/Endurance fit.


----------

